# Spring Green Baby Afghan



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Here is the pattern of the baby afghan that several members have commented on. I am so glad everyone likes the pattern.
It's a very easy 2-color slip stitch pattern for the bulky knitting machine with slip stitch capability. Spread the pattern around!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Terrific, Don. Thank you so much for posting it. You're the best!

Just to clarify, when you say "spread the pattern around", do you mean that you give permission for others to post a link to this topic to obtain your pattern here?

To all - view a different edging option for the same blanket here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286976-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice,thank you!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

GinB said:


> Terrific, Don. Thank you so much for posting it. You're the best!
> 
> Just to clarify, when you say "spread the pattern around", do you mean that you give permission for others to post a link to this topic to obtain your pattern here?
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what I mean.....permission is grant to everyone to post a link, copy, give away this pattern to anyone as long as you don't claim credit for it.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

This makes me want to get a knitting machine. I'd love to try it!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I will be anxious to get that one started, but sure don't have a baby to put It in, am sure I will find someone tho.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It is a lovely blanket in such pretty colours. Wish I still had my Brother 260 to knit it on but will use the idea on my 940 and slightly thinner yarn.
Sheila


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you Thank you, My emails are much less this morning. Had no idea when I posted the blanket I made from it would cause such a stir.


crossettman said:


> Yep, that's what I mean.....permission is grant to everyone to post a link, copy, give away this pattern to anyone as long as you don't claim credit for it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting the pattern again. I searched for it yesterday, when Jeannie D posted her picture and someone else commented that the pattern had been posted on KP. 

I really look forward to trying this one. It's lovely.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I really appreciate you sharing it so freely!  Ann


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice blanket. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

crossettman said:


> Here is the pattern of the baby afghan that several members have commented on. I am so glad everyone likes the pattern.
> It's a very easy 2-color slip stitch pattern for the bulky knitting machine with slip stitch capability. Spread the pattern around!


Thank you for the pattern - I will be trying it soon. As a matter of interest, what is the bebefit of slip stitch rather than FI where both colours would be knitted in the same row? Just wondering if the same effect could be achieved more easily....It's morning here and I had a bad night's sleep so forgive me if I am being 'thick', the brain cells haven't started to work properly.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

crossettman said:


> Here is the pattern of the baby afghan that several members have commented on. I am so glad everyone likes the pattern.
> It's a very easy 2-color slip stitch pattern for the bulky knitting machine with slip stitch capability. Spread the pattern around!


Beautiful. Is this something that could be translated for hand knitting?


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern for this beautiful afghan. You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern for this beautiful afghan. You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just love that green!


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

This is beautiful. Can anyone translate this pattern into simply hand knitting without the machine?


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

trish1952 said:


> This is beautiful. Can anyone translate this pattern into simply hand knitting without the machine?


That makes two of us.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Would love to see a translation.


----------

